# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  Virus

## luxmannsburg98

I have a virus on my computer, so I can&#180;t update the new version of kaspersky internet security 11.0.1.400. Please help.

----------


## миднайт

First of all you must uninstall older version of kav. After that install kaspersky internet security. I have not see any malicious in your log.

----------


## olejah

Can you try to fulfill our rules

----------

